# eyes too big?



## Beastcub (Jun 8, 2008)

should i leave the eyes alone?
make them smaller?
add more of an eyelid?
 :/

i thought they seemed okay but iver at LJ everyone is like WOAH CREEPY huge eyes!


----------



## nikmustang (Jun 8, 2008)

I think more of an eyelid would look nice 
Really cute <:


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 8, 2008)

well the fursuit IS of a chiauawa (can't spell right now >.<)

it is a tad bit creepy. But the best thing to do would be add some eyelids.


----------



## Magica (Jun 8, 2008)

I've tried out a redline of smaller eyes then some eyelids for an idea. I like the eyelid idea but I probably got mine a bit too thick.  Have you tried comparing the suit's eyes with the Chihuahuas?

Good luck. It's a cute suit.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 8, 2008)

me eyelist make her look sleepy
BUT anyway i actually just changed them ^__^ 

like these better?


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 8, 2008)

ya, I like those eyes a lot better.

wow! that was fast... dag!


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 8, 2008)

i am fast in general, i can make a full head in 1-3 days

also folks i forgot to mention i am up for commission and i have lots more photos of the freaky cartoon verion in my gallery from the pet event...including one of my trying out the tunnel on the agility cours XD

here is my website, the pics are in the gallery
http://www.beastcub.com/index.htm


----------



## Magica (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, that looks much better.


----------

